# apple mouse fixes problem with KVM ?



## k2msmith (Apr 16, 2009)

Just an interesting note to share.  I was having problems with a Belkin KVM where I would lose the mouse when switching to/from the freeBSD box.  Only way to recover was to reboot the system because the X.org-7.4 server would not behave after that.

For kicks, i tried an Apple optical mouse (not wireless). Was using a logitech.   My problems when away !.  The X server/HAL seems to recognized the Apple mouse and sets itself up accordingly according to the xlog file.  No problems switch back and forth with the KVM.


----------

